# Has anyone seen any good spy pics of new 3 series?



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Well, there are no 'good' spy pictures at the moment.
> 
> Latest picture (from 01/20/2004) is this :
> 
> ...


is that larry bird sitting in the back seat?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> Here
> 
> <Image of grim 5-series/Grand Am bastard progeny deleted>


I just love the "retro" undersized rear wheels/tyres with massive offset hung underneath a body that's too big for it. Ford Explorer-style, in fact.


----------



## edelweiB (Jan 29, 2004)

check out:

www.bmw2002.co.uk

they are tons of pictures on upcoming models, 1er , the M5, M4, M3, e90 3er etc.
look for the link for the NEWS section on the main page.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I did not see these posted so here ya go. From autobild.de


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Interesting... those look Saab-ish, especially with those ugly ass wheels.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> Interesting... those look Saab-ish, especially with those ugly ass wheels.


BMW realized that TD bought a Saab, and they are trying to win him back? :dunno:

On a serious note, it is not that uncommon for BMW to put steelies with ugly hubcaps on their test mules. It makes them look a little less appealing to snooping eyes.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

vexed said:


> I did not see these posted so here ya go. From autobild.de


OMG, that's it, then! E90 (touring) uncovered (more or less). Man, I was hoping it was going to look more like the CGI images.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

hector said:


> is that larry bird sitting in the back seat?


No, I think it's this guy with the vest! Run away......


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Don't know if this is old, but here a good one.*



es said:


> Just curious how f**** up they are


http://www.imakenews.com/autospies/e_article000218364.cfm

http://216.73.106.70/SP32-20040115-164614.jpg

http://216.73.106.70/SP32-20040115-164630.jpg

I actually think these look good. I actually like the nose, but, I have a feeling the headlights will change.....just to screw it up....


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

If that's really the look, then I'm out -- no 2005 bimmer for me! I can not stand that raised trunk lid. :thumbdwn:


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*so this is it*

:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nope, it's not. That's a photoshopped E65.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Is it just me or am I getting really confused on the new models and their names?

new 1-series, E90 series, 4-series, 6 series, new M3, M5, M6 coupe, new M roadster, new X5i and X5iL??

too many models to remember


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Fzara2000 said:


> Is it just me or am I getting really confused on the new models and their names?
> 
> new 1-series, E90 series, 4-series, 6 series, new M3, M5, M6 coupe, new M roadster, new X5i and X5iL??
> 
> too many models to remember


It's not as bad as you might think. Numbers like e90 are just BMW's model designations during development of the car. e46 for the current 3-series, e36 for the previous. I guess sometimes it's confusing, but I like the "e" numbering because I don't have to explain what years I'm talking about. If I say e46, then everyone knows I'm talking about the car body that started in model year 1999 and runs to present. If I say e30, then everyone knows we're talking 1984-1991(ish).


----------

